# Gallaher Limited - "Condor Long Cut"



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

I found this blend very tasty and worthy of its renown:



> Summary: an English flake that balances sweetness with a refined malty flavor, topped in a traditional but subdued Lakeland sauce.
> 
> Condor endures thanks to legions of diehard fans, and after smoking this sample, it is easy to see why: these densely compacted flakes bring out the best of the Virginia tobaccos blended into them. At first light, the light Lakeland essence -- generally a rose-geranium smelling mixture -- mostly burns off, leaving a quick blast of the brown sugar and toast flavor for which Virginias are known. With successive puffs, the smoldering flakes heat up and the sugars seem to caramelize very quickly, similar to "Lakeland Dark" and other traditional Virginia flakes. This flavor then subsides somewhat, with the sweetness taking a background role to the almost tea-like flavor of a natural tobacco, with faint whiffs of the Lakeland juice floating through every now and then. These flakes smoke easily, last for well over an hour in a medium sized pipe, and provide a mild and gentle experience that could easily be an all-day smoke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting review. First I've heard of this blend.

BTW, @deathmetal, if you have some tins you're opening or tobacco you want to give a quickie review of, check out the "Open a tin" thread started recently by @NightFish.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks fun. Thanks for mentioning it! If I hadn't greedily smoked all of the Long Cut, I would send some along. Wish it were readily available on this side of The Pond.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Great review, @deathmetal. Thanks for posting it. I threw you a well deserved ring gauge bump for this one.

I don't mean to hijack your thread but just gotta say that seeing your name has rekindled my interest in death metal. I haven't listened to any for years and have always been way more into punk than metal but do have very fond memories of Deicide and Cannibal Corpse around the time that the self titled Deicide album, Legion, Butchered at Birth, and Tomb of the Mutilated came out. Nowadays my metal intake is mostly limited to the earlier Slayer albums (Show No Mercy through Devine Intervention) but I'm thinking that a trip back into the death metal of my youth is in order. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

